# Retro photos



## mysteryscribe (Feb 3, 2006)

The camera was a polaroid 160 roll film converted to 120.  It was shot black and while with a 283 strobe, then colored.  I hope it looks different from a walmart shot.  Also went with a slightly oil paint filter to breakup the detail.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 3, 2006)

> It was shot black and while with a 283 strobe, then colored.



Wow, great job.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks Mike, I appreciate that.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 4, 2006)

Thought I would show a few more retro...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 8, 2006)

I have posted the last two before, but thought they would fit good in the catagory.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 8, 2006)

love the last two.  Wish I had made them...


----------



## shoedumas (Feb 9, 2006)

I like the credit card ad in the window of the last photo of Mommyof4Boys' series :mrgreen:
Very Nice!


----------

